# Abbreviations and Factory Codes



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

The following post will help explain Cuban cigar abbreviations and Factory Codes.

Also, this link is an excellent reference For Cuban cigars:
http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/index.htm

_Originally posted by Poker on robmcd on 10-20-2003._
For the entire post go here and begin at post #1:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-habanos-beginners-informational-topic-4.html

*Abbreviations*

BRC= Bolivar Royal Corona
BBF= Bolivar Belicos Finos
CG = Corona Gorda
CORO= Cohiba Robusto
DC= Double Corona
EL= Limited Edition
ERDM = El Rey Del Mundo
Epi#1 = HdM Epicure No. 1
Epi#2 = HdM Epicure No. 2
HdM = Hoyo de Monterrey (HdM DC = Hoyo De Monterrey Double Corona)
HDM = Hoyo de Monterrey
- HdM DC = Hoyo de Monterrey Double Corona
- HdM Epi#1 = Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1
- HdM Epi#2 = Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2
HU = H. Upmann
LCDH = La Casa del Habano
Mag46 = H. Upmann Magnum 46
ISOM = Island South of Miami (Cuba)
JL = Juan Lopez
LGC = La Gloria Cubana
LGCT= La Gloria Cubana Tainos
LGT= La Gloria Cubana Tainos
MC = Montecristo
-MC#1 = Montecristo No. 1
-MC#2 = Montecristo No. 2
-MC#3 = Montecristo No. 3, etc.
MCA = Montecristo A
Monte = Montecristo
- Monte#1 = Montecristo No. 1
- Monte#2 = Montecristo No. 2, etc.
PSD4= Partagas Serie D 4
PC = Petit Corona
RA = Ramon Allones
RAG= Ramon Allones Gigantes
RASCC = Ramon Allones Small Club Corona
RASS = Ramon Allones Specially Selected
RG = Rafael Gonzalez
RyJ = Romeo y Julieta
SC = San Cristobal de La Habana
SLR = San Luis Rey
SP = Sancho Panza
SPB= Sancho Panza Belicosos
VRDA= Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro
VRU= Vegas Robaina Unicos

*Box Codes*

CURRENT DATE CODES:

Month Codes

In English In Spanish Code 
January Enero ENE 
February Febrero FEB 
March Marzo MAR 
April Abril ABR 
May Mayo MAY 
June Junio JUN 
July Julio JUL 
August Agosto AGO 
September Setiembre SET 
October Octubre OCT 
November Noviembre NOV 
December Diciembre DIC

Year Codes

2000 00 
2001 01 
2002 02 
2003 03 
2004 04 
2005 05 
... and so on.

Format and Samples

The new Date Codes are five digits: XXXYY

The first three digits "XXX" represent the month portion of the code while the last two digits "YY" represent the year. 
Example Decoded 
ENE00 January 2000 
NOV02 November 2002 
ABR00 April 2000 
DIC04 December 2004

Known Factory Codes

La Corona : EOG, EAR
H.Upmann: ECA
H. Del Moncada: RPO
Partazas: OSU
Briones ( Romeo Juliet): PEL
EL Laguito ( Cohiba ): CLE
J. Cano : ARA
Pinar Del Rio : LRL, SLA
Holguin : PUL, URE, UPA, IESC
Villa Clara: URL, LES, SUA, CPV, RSE, PUC
S. Espiritus : VCR, DUO, REC, PAS, USP, APE, LUL, CLO, SRA, OVU
La Habana: CAV, ALV, SSU, VEL, SOL, PAR, SCO, LPE
Cienfuergos: EOP, LAC, SEL, PUV
Granma: ACS, PLO
S de Cuba: OLA
Carlos Balino ( Rey Del Mundo) LOC
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

05/99 - 12/99 DATE CODES:

Date Codes

May 1999 EPOO 
June 1999 ESOO 
July 1999 EUOO 
August 1999 EAOO 
September 1999 EOOO 
October 1999 LEOO 
November 1999 LLOO 
December 1999 LROO

~ Important Note ~ 
During this interim seven month period some of the factories did not adopt these codes, but continued to utilize the previous version of 01/99 - 05/99 Codes.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

_(continued)_

To make matters even more confusing, other factories seem to have adopted a blend of all the codes: the 01/99 NETAGIDOCU codes, and the pre-99 NIVELACUSO codes. Whether this was intentional or just the byproduct of the rapid changes is unknown, however it can be very confusing.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

01/99 - 05/99 CUBAN BOX CODES:

Havana Factories - Fábricas de La Habana 
Ciudad de La Habana - Havana 
Carlos Baliño, formerly El Rey del Mundo EGD 
Briones Montoto, formerly Romeo y Julieta EDC 
El Laguito EUN 
Francisco Pérez Germán, formerly Partagás EAT 
Miguel Fernández Roig, formerly La Corona EOG 
Héroes de Moncada ENI 
José Martí, formerly H. Upmann ECA 
Juan Cano Sainz, formerly Por Larrañaga EEO

Provincial Factories - Fábricas de Provincias 
Cienfuegos Province 
Cienfuegos I OTC 
Cienfuegos II OAI 
Cruces OOG 
Cumanayagua OET 
Lajas OIN

Granma Province 
Bayamo NAT 
Jiguaní NOO

Holguín Province 
Antilla UNG 
Gibara UDI 
Holguín I UAN 
Holguín II UCE 
San Andrés UET

La Habana Province 
Artemisa I TEN 
Artemisa II TEC 
Bejucal TND 
Güines TOU 
Güira I TAE 
Güira II TDC 
Quivicán TIO 
San Antonio I TCI 
San Antonio II TNG 
San Antonio de las Vegas TGT 
San Nicolás de Bari TUD 
Santa Cruz del Norte TTA

Pinar del Rio Province 
Candelaria GDI 
Consolación del Sur GAO 
Piloto GCN 
Pinar del Río GNU 
San Juan (Rio Seco) GOC

Sancti-Spíritus Province 
Arroyo Blanco CEG 
Cabaiguán COT 
Fomento CGI 
Guayos CNE 
Jatibonico CTO 
Perea CUN 
Sancti-Spíritus CID 
Taguasco CDU 
Trinidad CAC 
Zaza del Medio CCA

Santiago de Cuba Province 
Santiago de Cuba AGE

Villa Clara Province 
Báez DNU 
Camajuaní DDE 
Esperanza DIT 
Manicaragua DEC 
Placetas DGC 
Quemado de Güines DAI 
Ranchuelo DOD 
Remedios DCO 
Santa Clara I DTA 
Santa Clara II DAT 
Santo Domingo DNC 
Vueltas DUN

Month Codes

January UN 
February UE 
March UT 
April UA 
May UG 
June UI 
July UD 
August UO 
September UC 
October NU 
November NN 
December NE

Number Codes

1 N 
2 E 
3 T 
4 A 
5 G 
6 I 
7 D 
8 O 
9 C 
0 U 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

ORIGINAL CUBAN BOX CODES:

Havana Factories - Fábricas de La Habana 
Ciudad de La Habana - Havana 
Briones Montoto, formerly Romeo y Julieta BM 
Carlos Baliño, formerly El Rey del Mundo CB 
El Habanero EH 
El Laguito EL 
Francisco Pérez Germán, formerly Partagás FPG 
Miguel Fernández Roig, formerly La Corona FR 
Juan Cano Sainz, formerly Por Larrañaga JCS 
José Marti, formerly H. Upmann JM 
Héroes de Moncada HM 
Las Mambisas LM

Provincial Factories - Fábricas de Provincias 
Cienfuegos Province 
Cienfuegos region (same as CFGS) CFG 
Cienfuegos region (same as CFG) CFGS 
Francisco Donantien, Pinar Del Rio region FD 
Las Villas region LV 
Ricardo Donatien, Pinar del Rio region RD 
Sancti-Spirítus region SS 
Tobacos Lázaro Peña, San Antonio region TLP 
Granma, Bayamo region TTB 
Holguín region TTH 
Villa Clara, Santa Clara region (same as VSC) VC 
Villa Santa Clara, Santa Clara region (same as VC) VSC

Date Codes 
1 N 
2 I 
3 V 
4 E 
5 L 
6 A 
7 C 
8 U 
9 S 
0 O

(examples)
FPG Francisco Perez German 
OCSC 07/97 
BMNNSA Briones Montoto 11/96 
JM-N0SV Jose Marti 10/93 
NISC-TLP-02 12/97 Tobias Lazaro Pena 02 
VC1-ISU Villa Clara 1 2/98


----------

